# Howdy Revolvers Lovers..!!



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, today was a big day for me..I purchased 2 guns and one of them is a S&W 686 blue w/ 6in barrel (357 Mag/38 Special)..So S&W revolvers fans, here I come joining with my 686, let me in guys :smt033


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

I just picked up a Model 28-2 today (4"). Serial number suggests a manufacture date of 1971-1972. It is going to need work as the sear is too worn to hold the hammer for SA fire, but I've got my smith working on it. I can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*SW 686 Range Report Invitation*

Hey fellas..check out my SW 686 range report.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Picture of my S&W 686*

That S&W is very accurate..I love it..


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Love my wheel guns as well.

S&W Model 19 6" .357
S&W Model 34 4" .22
Colt Agent 2" .38
Ruger Security Six 6" .357

and the list will be expanding. I consigned my Kel Tec P3AT and it sold in 2 hours for $250 so I'm going to roll that over to a Ruger SP 101 or an S&W airweight snubbie.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a cool collection Dsig1..have you posted any pictures of your wheel guns.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome to the group.....I sure love mine.


----------



## HDRDR (Feb 21, 2009)

I like my 686 with a 4" one of my favorite guns of all time:smt1099


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Picked up my dream gun Saturday, S&W Military and Police (pre-10) with 2" barrel and original factory nickel plating. It was manufactured in 1950 and was only fired once before I got it. it was a presentation to a retiring police Lieutenant who fired it the day he got it and then put it up. I bought it from his daughter, he had passed on 30 years ago. I don't think he was much of a "gun person" and he just considered it a keepsake. I am now carrying it in a Minimalist holster OWB. It is very accurate out to 15 yards ( long range for my style of defensive shooting) and is a dream to shoot.


----------

